# UK Comms query



## northernraider (Jan 10, 2011)

Just wondering if other Brits on this forum were planning on getting the 12 watt single side band CB kit when our government gets around to legalising as they promised to do 3 years ago to harmonise with EU CB systems?

I like some of my peers are using Baofeng UV5RCs for the PMR446 capability, and those with ham licences can also use the same device for the 10 and 11meter ham bands as well, but many people are quite expectant about the up and coming availability of being able to use 12 watt SSB as well??

Anyone else?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Would love to know more about the comm's situation in England and how they differ from the comms in the rest of Europe and NorthAmerica.


----------



## northernraider (Jan 10, 2011)

Well we have Ham systems and licences the same as you, but our CB systems are based on40 channels 27 Meters FM not AM so we cannot skip talk with the US or Canada. We also have another 40 channels still on FM that are EU or CEPT channels covering Europe.

PMR 446 is gaining popularity among preppers because of the Chinese Baofeng UV 5 sets that can be ran at 4 or 5 watts rather than .5 watts.
The UK govt is supposed to be harmonising the UK with the rest of the EU to allow us to use 12 watt SSB CBs and possibly AM CB as well all apart from the Ham stuff unlicenced.
Our PMR is similar to your Family Radio System of low powered devices.


----------



## Joanna88 (Dec 24, 2013)

its really good to know me! Great site and a great topic as well i really get amazed to read this thanks. love this way!


----------

